# FPS immer auf 15



## TUNNY (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 

Zuerst mal mein Rechner: 
Windows XP Home 
Intel Pentium IIII (4) 
3 GHZ 
1GB RAM 
256MB ATI RADEON 9250 

Ja der Rechner ist wirklich alt, aber ich hab die Grafikkarte und RAM gewechselt. Grafikkarte habe ich vor 3 - 4 Jahren gewechselt und RAM vor 1 Jahr. Mainboard ist immer noch das gleiche sieht man auch am Prozessor. 

Jetzt meine Frage ist: 
Wenn ich manchmal im Sturmwind bin, hängt der  FPS runter auf 10. Aber normal wäre 30 oder 50.  Da ich jetzt in der Scherbenwelt bin, hängt der FPS immer auf 15

Ich weiss nicht was das problem ist, es könnte an der Grafikkarte liegen? Aber 256MB Reichen für WoW. Vielleicht am Arbeitsspeicher. Aber 1GB für XP sollte auch reichen. 

Ich hatte schon vorher einige Probleme mit meinem Monitor.  
Die Standard einstellung für den 17 Zoll Monitor ist eigendlich: 1280x1024 aber ich muss es im Spiel leider auf 1024x768 runterschrauben. 

Wenn ich es im Spiel auf 1280x1024 einstelle dann Flackert das Monitor.  
Es geht aus dann wieder ein, aus, ein, aus, ein. Als würde es die ganze Zeit spinnen und die Farben Bits von Wow nicht vertragen. 

Was könntet ihr mir empfehlen? Was sollte ich machen?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (16. Mai 2009)

Aufrüsten und zwar so schnell wie es geht.


----------



## aurionkratos (16. Mai 2009)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Aufrüsten und zwar so schnell wie es geht.



Würde ich auch sagen, vor allem mit der Graka kannst du fast nix mehr reißen.
Mitlerweile gibt es auch für sehr kleines Geld einen neuen, weitaus schnelleren Rechner.

Geld reinstecken würde sich mMn nicht sonderlich lohnen, zumal noch DDR1 und AGP bei dir zu finden sein sollte.


----------



## kc1992 (16. Mai 2009)

Definitiv aufrüsten.
Deine Komponenten im PC sind alle zu alt.
Für ein ordentliches Gameplay in WoW mit bester Grafik braucht man ungefähr:
Dualcore ab E6600(Besser E8xxx)
2GB Ram(mittlerweile werden einem 4GB hinterhergeworfen..)
8800/9800 GTX oder HD4850

Damit man sich vor FPS-Einbrüchen keine Sorgen machen muss..


----------

